
Use Google Street View Maps & Serve More Time - pierrefar
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/use_online_map_to_steal_in_louisiana_you_may_get_a.php
======
ugh
I guess that’s another reason why experts, not elected representatives, should
work on the details of criminal law.

I really cannot imagine that this will do anything more than making criminal
law more complex and arbitrary.

~~~
d_r
Without going into the fuzzy enforcement details of the law, it is still
refreshing to see some "blame" shifted specifically to a malevolent user of
Google Street View/etc. In other words, instead of these legislators
incessantly blaming Google / declaring Google Street View evil, they're
focusing _only_ on people who use it to cause harm.

